# Elder Scrolls III Morrowind Ultimate Graphics Mod



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

I know that lots of you have morrowind
while browsing the net I found this guide that will tweak the Morrowind graphics to look like Oblivion
I think it's a bit complicated but it deserves a try:

http://scrollstudio.com/forum/Thread-The-Ultimate-Guide-to-Getting-High-Graphics-in-Morrowind--538


----------



## rene13cross (Jul 27, 2010)

Ya tried this and works really well! A high-end PC is definetly recommended though.


----------



## matbonner (Aug 2, 2010)

Good find - thanks!


----------

